# Tarot Cards



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

How many of us use these at our Haunts or Parties?
Gypsy or Fortune Teller?


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

I plan to use them this year. I am planning a Gypsy fortune telling table, fortune teller, tarot cards, haunted ouija board.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

I have and use the Kipling West Halloween tarot cards.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Well I made some so I gues Iwill be using them too- Party


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Funny you mention those. I just put them on my site LOL


Lady Nyxie said:


> I have and use the Kipling West Halloween tarot cards.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Tarot cards are great. I used to be really into them when I was a kid. I got pretty good at interpreting the layouts and read some creepy accurate fortunes. I used a Waite deck. I've since forgotten most if not all the cards individual meanings and no longer own any decks. I've even dabbled in Ouija boards when I could find a friend who wasn't scared to death of them. Nowadays I can't find anyone who will come witin 10 feet of one. Superstition runs rappant these days. Oh well, sorry to get off topic. I may buy a deck again someday.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I have a deck... I usually have them on a table at my halloween party for ambiance... I have a "tarot" reader in my haunted walk that tells everyone they are going to die... Its great fun!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I would try them but don't want to see anything bad.

That is why I've never tried them.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Ditto, Ishwish.


----------



## mysticwitch (Apr 9, 2007)

is this the deck i bought u lady nyxie?????????????????????????????????????????????// & do u like them??????????????????????/


----------



## mysticwitch (Apr 9, 2007)

i have 3 different tarot card decks and i am looking for a 4th. i also had a great ouija board reading @ a samhain ritual


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

In my teens I used to give readings also. I very reverently packed them away years ago.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Funny you mention those. I just put them on my site LOL


Well, I've actually been about to buy some! Now I know from where.  I have been looking at many lately. I have been studying recently to develop my intuitive abilities and when I mentioned to the person (who has been encouraging me and directing me) that I keep getting drawn back to them, she gave me a lot of information and what to look for. And it has been funny, but there is one set that I am particularly interested in buying and yet while I was looking at them I kept wanting a set with Halloween influences. Then I remembered this thread and it was so crazy! I have been very interested about tarot for ages, but always leery. Now, having discussed them and their use with this dear woman, I am ready to give them a try.

I've not used tarot cards in a haunt or party yet, but I did go to a party as a gypsy once and threw polished amethysts from a velvet bag and made up stuff (like telling old coworkers that they would be pregnant by years end, etc.! ) and had a blast.


----------

